# SAND CHERRIES



## NorthernWinos (May 11, 2007)

The Sand Cherries are blooming like crazy....


Here are some volunteer plants that came up conveniently at the end of the grape rows....their first year to bloom and with any luck they will set some fruit.









In the past 2 years we picked these and added them to some Chokecherry wine....This year I hope we get enough to made a batch of just Sand Cherry Wine....they are much sweeter than the Chokecherries.


They are very easy to grow, readily self-seed....our first ones came in a wildlife packet of plants from the county, put together and sold by them to feedthe birds and wildlife....then we started making wine with fruits....so the birds have to find other berries to eat.


----------



## Wade E (May 11, 2007)

Is there anyting you are not growing?


----------



## scotty (May 11, 2007)

taller??????


----------



## Wade E (May 11, 2007)

Ouch scotty, Id be running when someone comes a knocking on your door!


----------



## PolishWineP (May 11, 2007)

Northern Winos is just the right height. Her feet reach the ground!


----------



## scotty (May 12, 2007)

I like being in the company of you wackos


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 12, 2007)

scotty said:


> taller??????




Cute....I would love to be taller....a lady helped me yesterday get an item off the top shelf....guess I was stuggling....oftan I'll stand on the bottom shelf...I've tried growing taller, doesn't work anymore.


----------



## scotty (May 12, 2007)

So have I. Since I was 13


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 18, 2007)

Sand Cherries are beginning to ripen....








Somewill be black and juicy in a short time....They will ripen over a long period to time.


This year going to try some wine using just the Sand Cherries...anyone out there made any????


Before I mixed them with the Chokecherries...these are a bit sweeter and less tart.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jul 18, 2007)

NW, it looks like your cellar is going to have just about every variety of cherry wine this fall, Life IS good.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 18, 2007)

NW do you make you cherry wines dry or off dry?


----------



## Wade E (Jul 18, 2007)

Waldo, she likes her wine dry with a bit of bite! She wrote this in another post today or I wouldnt have answered this!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 18, 2007)

That's right...we like it dry...not everyones taste...but that's what makes the world go around...different strokes for different folks.


So far I have made Chokecherry wine blended with Sandcherries and last winter I made a Cherry wine using store bought juices...It wasn't bad.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 31, 2007)

Sandcherries are ripening nicely...the branches are so loaded that some are just buried under other branches....so the ripening will be spread out...








They are fairly sweet when fully ripe...not nearly as astringent as Chokecherries.


I had always added about 1/3 of these toeach batch ofChokecherry Wine....thinking about trying a batch of just Sancherry Wine...it will be fairly mild. Will add Red Grape Concentrate and try for a dry red wine.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 31, 2007)

That sounds awesome NW and they look scrumpdillyumptious


----------



## Wade E (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree NW, they look awesome!


----------



## CajunTim (Jul 31, 2007)

If they taste as good as they look, you should have yourself a winner! Very nice color.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 6, 2007)

Making room in the freezer...juiced up 22 pounds of Sancherries and preserved the juice in jars for a future batch of wine...
Got 10 quarts [2 1/2 gallons] of juice






Almost 4quarts of seeds and skins leftover...






Smelled lightly of almonds...like a mild Chokecherry...they sure were juicy and rendered quickly.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 6, 2007)

Did we try a sip!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 6, 2007)

It was warm and wasn't very tasty, but think it will make good wine...time will tell...


I did have a 1/2 cupleft over...should have chilled it but was so sick of canning it went down the drain.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Aug 6, 2007)

That is some awesome looking fruit NW, sure it will make some fine wine!


----------

